# Massey Ferguson MF35 starting problems



## bloodboy182

Hi

I just buy a massey ferguson mf35 that was starting really nicely when I buy it. One day I tried to start it but only one clic should be heard. I replace my battery with a old 12 volts 500 amps from my car but nothing happens always just clic. Then, my brother says maybe the starter does not get a good ground. So we take off the starter from the tractor and put booster cable from battery to the starter and it works perfectly. We brush the starter plate wich is making contact for the ground and put it back and then the tractor cranks but does not start. We replace the spark plugs wires and now it starts. After this, I disconnect battery to install lights and wires. I plug back the battery and now the tractor only does a clic again!! The starter don't do anything. So I think it could be bad battery wire, then I replaced them with new ones with 1 gage cables but it does not crank at all. There is only a clic. I take voltage mesures and I have 12.5 volts at battery and 12.5 volts at starter when I pressed on ignition switch but the starter does not do anything. I tested the voltage with the ground of the starter directly so the starter ground is great! I don't understand at all! Please help me!


----------



## jdfan100

I'm not all to familiar with this tractor but I think you might have a bad starter selonoid. You kinda have 2 options here.. Have the starter rebuilt or get a new one. 

-Ben


----------



## bloodboy182

Hi Ben !

Thanks for your answer. The guy who sold me this tractor have buy a new starter solenoid but he does not install it. I put it in and there is only a clic like with the old one. The starter does not crank at all.

Sébass


----------



## bloodboy182

Just a small update!
I have done a starter rebuild and now the tractor try to start, the starter cranks but it seems difficult to get fire. New pieces at this time of the problem: starter rebuild, battery, spark plugs, spark plugs wires, battery positive and negative wires, starter wire, solenoid, distributor cap, condensor, rotor. After all of this the tractor starts but its a little bit difficult in cold weather. Did there is something else I can do to start it easily?


----------

